

I Need to Stop Misusing Namespaces - ShaunFinglas
http://blog.shaunfinglas.co.uk/2014/07/i-need-to-stop-misusing-namespaces.html

======
daveslash
What he's suggesting is the way I've been working for years. I don't mean for
this to be interpreted as "I told you so" \- there are usually multiple valid
approaches. I mean to confirmation that there are people using this with
reasonable success.

~~~
ShaunFinglas
Thanks for the feedback.

